# Wer zockt online? Und was?



## dkc-live (14. Juli 2009)

Hi ich mach mal den Anfang:

Left 4 Dead
Americas Army 3
Battlefield Heroes 

mal schauen wieviele Gamer es hier gibt!


----------



## Sebastian_93 (16. Juli 2009)

> Wer zockt online?


Ich


> Und was?


GTA IV (PC)
Crysis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (16. Juli 2009)

guildwars
sacred 2


----------



## kettenknecht (16. Juli 2009)

Day of Defeat


----------



## Mad-Line (16. Juli 2009)

Dod:S
L4D/L4D2
TF2
CS:S
Anno
siedler
.... diverses


----------



## alex75 (16. Juli 2009)

Runes of Magic


----------



## wahnsinnshirsch (16. Juli 2009)

Urban Terror
 Kostenlos und schnelle Action
Quake 3 Engine
http://www.urbanterror.net/news.php


----------



## Saci (16. Juli 2009)

BF2 und Trackmania ^^


----------



## mkernbach (17. Juli 2009)

cod4
cod5 
eve online


----------



## derschotte (17. Juli 2009)

backgammon


----------



## Silbersurfer69 (17. Juli 2009)

Team Fortress 2 einfach nur Geniales Game


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (20. Juli 2009)

Gta 4


----------



## Sebastian_93 (21. Juli 2009)

Und jetzt - Call of duty 4:Modern Warfare


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juli 2009)

Das darfst du noch gar nicht spielen!


----------



## Infernal (21. Juli 2009)

CS:S
CS 1.6 (selten)
Trackmania Nations
Und ab und an mal ne Runde LFS

mfg Alex


----------



## ricktick (21. Juli 2009)

plo 200
nlhe 200


----------



## McFisch (22. Juli 2009)

quake live
donnschtig jass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harke (22. Juli 2009)

css


----------



## The Brian (22. Juli 2009)

Gta 4 (PS III)


----------



## Chaoskrieger (26. Juli 2009)

urbanterror

wer mal gegen mich spielen will "/connect zudohf.de"


----------



## Pakaru (29. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute
Ich zocke:
BF2
BF2142
Crysis
CoD4

Bin auch in einem Clan.
Opas mit Knarren (OMK)

Mein Ingame Name ist Amoksepp1975 oder Amoksepp666.


----------



## Pudelreiter (29. Juli 2009)

Urban Terror
CS:S
CoD4
diablo 2


----------



## Smourock17 (29. Juli 2009)

â¬: 

WOW Krieger nachtelfirokese auf level 100!
KAME HAME HAA!


----------



## Sebastian_93 (31. Juli 2009)

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare


----------



## Saci (31. Juli 2009)

Pakaru schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich zocke:
> BF2
> 
> ...



bist manchmal auf NACHTGEISTer - wake only server? - glaub ich hab dich da mal gesehn - oder ich war ma bei euch aufm server ^^ - der name sagt ma zumindets was - ich bin 123saci321


----------



## chewbacca11 (31. Juli 2009)

Cod 4 was sonst...freu mich schon auf November auf Modern Warfare 2!


----------



## psycho2063 (1. August 2009)

McFisch schrieb:


> quake live


hier auch 

und mit ps3 auch ab und zu gerne burnout paradise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (3. August 2009)

bf2 und cod4
nehmt euch vor SOTH in acht


----------



## Pakaru (3. August 2009)

@Saci.
Kann sein. Bin aber zur Zeit oft auf Schlachtfeld Wiesbaden oder halt OMK.
Wenn mal einer von euch auf unseren Server kommt einfach mal anquatschen.

gruß


----------



## Innsbruuucker (22. August 2009)

<--- nur Css atm.

Früher noch sehr aktiv guild wars, jz aber inaktiv^^


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (14. September 2009)

Ich spiele 
CS:S 
Battleforge
TF2


----------



## enter (17. September 2009)

TF2
IL2

seitdem ich mein bike habe, eigentlich gar nicht mehr ^^

freue mich aber tierischst auf assasins creed 2 - werde dann tagelang bei kollegen mit ps3 abchillen


----------



## raschaa (17. September 2009)

CombatArms


----------



## Wimbo (17. September 2009)

Komisch dass hier fast keiner WoW spielt. Ich spiele es mal ab und zu.


----------



## Der Dr. (17. September 2009)

Cod 4
Half Life 2


----------



## Livanh (17. September 2009)

Wimbo schrieb:


> Komisch dass hier fast keiner WoW spielt. Ich spiele es mal ab und zu.



wundert mich auch. spiels selten noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. September 2009)

Wir sind hier ja auch bei Mtb-news.de und bei Jungfrau-30.de


----------



## Khakiflame (18. September 2009)

grade wolfenstein auf ps3

und wer WoW spielt hat eh keine zeit mehr zum biken


----------



## Pleitegeier (18. September 2009)

Wimbo schrieb:


> Komisch dass hier fast keiner WoW spielt. Ich spiele es mal ab und zu.



Gar nicht komisch, wer ernsthaft WoW spielt, hat doch gar keine Zeit fürs Bike 

Ich zocke übrigens ab und zu Battlefield Heroes, ist für lau und ganz witzig


----------



## schimmler (18. September 2009)

ich zock myBrute, geiles onlinegame ^^
wer gegen mich in der arena kämpfen will sollte mal hier klicken


----------



## dkc-live (18. September 2009)

tze tze tze da musst du aber noch leveln ^^
|
|
v


----------



## spinner69 (18. September 2009)

Ich zock WoW ... 

Dank Bikeflotte verballer ich aber nicht meine ganze Freizeit damit, reicht eh schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schimmler (18. September 2009)

ja muss noch lvln, also kämpft mal gegen mich
KLICK


----------



## Brandy man (21. September 2009)

Einen wunderschönen........

Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als, FullTilt Poker,Wolfenstein ET-(Online).(Eigentlich ein scheiss Game).
Denn mein PCI-Express Anschluss ist Kaputt,da muss ich auf Onbord Grafik
zurück greifen und die erlaubt mir aller höchstens das spielen mit Wolfenstein ET,weil das Spiel keine große(bzw sehr geringe) Hardware Anforderung hat.In diesen Spiel hat man aber eigentlich gar keine Chance weil der Gegner wie ein Flummiball am ausweichen ist und gleichzeitig gut zielen kann.Scheiss drauf ich bin gerade dabei mir ein neues System aufzubauen(bei Atelco)und dann freue ich mich auf,NFS Shift,Far Cry 2,Left 4 Death,Call of Duty 4,cod5, BF2,Gta 4.


----------



## plz.die.thx.bye (22. September 2009)

Online
Day of Defeat Source =)

sonst meist egoshooter


----------



## Jbnk03 (22. September 2009)

Bf2 
bf2142


----------



## Kadauz (25. September 2009)

Left 4 Dead


----------



## Nuub (27. September 2009)

--> Cod 4
--> Slide a Lama


----------



## Hundebein (27. September 2009)

blobbyvolley wenn der chef gerad nicht im büro ist


----------



## Commencalcombi (28. September 2009)

Trackmania forever und selten Far Cry 2


----------



## Flex-Fit (28. September 2009)

cod4 jemand bocka uf ne runde (version 1.7)


----------



## Formula (30. September 2009)

Counterstrike (1.6)
Runes of magic
Stämme (xD)
Battlefied Vietnam (old Skool, aber geil )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (28. Oktober 2009)

Battlefield 2142/2 und vorallem Urban Terror (capture the flag und TS)
kann ich nur empfehlen,is auch auf älteren Computern spielbar ;-)


----------



## freakadelle88 (24. November 2009)

Battlefiel 2
Counterstrike: Source
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Sebastian_93 (24. November 2009)

Flex-Fit schrieb:


> cod4 jemand bocka uf ne runde (version 1.7)


Joah


----------



## Tucsono (24. November 2009)

CS:S spiele ich zur Zeit andauernd


----------



## _Dominik (11. Dezember 2009)

ich spiel GTR2 
http://www.pilsbierbude.de/


----------



## Triturbo (11. Dezember 2009)

Geht lieber raus und fahrt Rad!

Forza Motorsport 2 (xBox 360)


----------



## DJ Dave 'n' Jan (13. Dezember 2009)

zockt hier keiner Warrock
also ich zock so 2 mal die woche


----------



## Rexxxi (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich zocke immer noch regelmässig - Joint Operations & Ghost Recon I

Alt, aber gut!



Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach mal auf http://ghostdogs.de gucken!


----------



## Hülzä (14. Dezember 2009)

CS:S natürlich 

Und nein ich bin nich Amoklaufgefährdet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (15. Dezember 2009)

Mich juckt der neumodische Kram nicht sonderlich...daher immer noch gelegentlich Q3 ganz selten Q4 mit meinen Leuten -> www.puffies.de


----------



## fone (23. Dezember 2009)

1999-2007 Q3A: fone (napali tourists)
2007-Anfang 2009 WoW: gaargh


----------



## BlackCry (23. Dezember 2009)

UT2004
Guild wars
Tactical Ops
Half life 2

kommt drauf an, auf was ich in dem moment lust hab =) (wenn ich überhaupt lust/zeit hab)


----------



## dkc-live (23. Dezember 2009)

cod 6 und bf 2 sind dazu gekommen.
wobei ich battlefield 2 nicht begreife


----------



## Sonnesteiber (23. Dezember 2009)

ich zocke guild wars,sonst ab und zu mal browser games.
mein favorit bei den browsergames, Free Rider 2


----------



## BigDanBerlin (23. Dezember 2009)

CoD 5
CoD 6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefaked (27. Dezember 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> cod 6 und bf 2 sind dazu gekommen.
> wobei ich battlefield 2 nicht begreife



Dann machst du etwas falsch... 

On Topic: BF2 seit ~1,5 Jahren.


----------



## Sunman04 (27. Dezember 2009)

Kill Zone


----------



## Killerkekz (27. Dezember 2009)

Cod4
CoD6 geht aber nicht
ofp2
hawx
far cry 2
bf 2(wenn dann nur opk 0.32)


----------



## dkc-live (27. Dezember 2009)

thefaked schrieb:


> Dann machst du etwas falsch...
> 
> On Topic: BF2 seit ~1,5 Jahren.



ich bin nur am sterben egal was ich macheund wenn ich mit der m95 auf den kopf schieße liegt der weiter da und schießt zurück -.-


----------



## Killerkekz (27. Dezember 2009)

bf2 ohne mods ist einfach nur unrealistisch


----------



## Saci (27. Dezember 2009)

- is nen feines spiel! - vor allem fliegen is einfach nur ein rießen spaß  - aber es passiern da als ma echt komische dinge - des muss ma zugeben


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (27. Dezember 2009)

warum spielt keiner fear combat? macht spaß und ist kostenlos


----------



## thefaked (27. Dezember 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich bin nur am sterben egal was ich macheund wenn ich mit der m95 auf den kopf schieße liegt der weiter da und schießt zurück -.-



Jaja die gute Hitbox. Seit Patch 1.5 spiele ich sowieso nur noch Infantry Only, weil BF den Joystick nicht mehr mag...


----------



## dkc-live (28. Dezember 2009)

welche mods sind denn gut? also cod 6 ist ja der burner. aber bf2 ist auch ganz nett


----------



## DonCamillo1978 (3. Januar 2010)

far cry (erste teil)
cod 4
hl2
americas army
battlefield vietnam
crysis
a.i. war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (3. Januar 2010)

diablo 2 lod ^^


----------



## DonCamillo1978 (3. Januar 2010)

@dkc-live
für cod 4 gibts nette sniper mods.....sniper mod v2 zb.........oder die zombie mod...auch ganz nett


----------



## dkc-live (3. Januar 2010)

ne ich meine battlefield mods.
am besten sowas wie desert combat für 1942. das war viel besser als bf2


----------



## thefaked (4. Januar 2010)

Es gibt diverse...
Project Reality, OPK, AIX etc.
Auf den meisten BF-Seiten wird man fündig.


----------



## dkc-live (4. Januar 2010)

toll 3 gb für pr gezogen und das ist noch größerer dreck als bf. nichts für ungut aber die spiele sind veraltet und öde


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (5. Januar 2010)

Americas Army
lg.


----------



## Deleted 143651 (14. Januar 2010)

Rainbow Six Las Vegas 2


----------



## maddda (17. Januar 2010)

GTA4 online und wenn ich mal lust hab TMN nations for ever


----------



## EvilEvo (1. Februar 2010)

Also gezockt hab ich schon so ziemlich alles, was ihr so aufgezählt habt. 
Aktuell und dauerhaft spiele ich aber nur:
Combat Arms
BF Bad Company 2 Beta
COD 6

Früher über längeren Zeitraum gezoggt hab ich:

NFSU 2
Track Mania NF
AVA
S.U.N.
GRID
TDU
COD 4
ach ich hör hier lieber auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benn9411 (1. Februar 2010)

normal cod4 un sonst shooter aber mom erstma mass effect2 (macht süchtig so wie der erste teil)


----------



## dannydj (3. Februar 2010)

moin ich zock Call of duty 4:Modern Warfare 2
                   Day of Defeat


----------



## Pudelreiter (4. Februar 2010)

zz zock ich wieder halo 3 online, weil ich cod6:mw2 nem kumpel geliehn hab^^


----------



## taunusbiker212 (5. Februar 2010)

BF2 
COD4
COD5
Zurzeit spiele ich wieder viel Battelfield 2 ingame Name OSMAN101

lg.


----------



## decolocsta (5. Februar 2010)

BF2 und MW2

evtl. bald AvP (demo is etz nicht so dolle)
und BFBC2


----------



## CaLgOn (5. Februar 2010)

Meine BF2 Cd is im Laufwerk kaputt gegangen  Das hat früher so viel Spaß gemacht, und jetzt habe ich wieder richtig Bock eine Runde online zu zocken. Kann ich das Spiel auch mit einer BF2 SF CD starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (5. Februar 2010)

läuft mit update 1.5 ohne CD


----------



## CaLgOn (5. Februar 2010)

Perfekt Ich habe schon gute 2 Jahre nicht mehr gespielt, aber mich hat einfach wieder die Lust gepackt. 1942 werde ich wohl auch nochmal installieren.

EDIT: Haha, hab sogar noch eine alte CD mit Mods und Maps für 1942, jetzt wird erstmal Forgotten Hope gespielt


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Februar 2010)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Meine BF2 Cd is im Laufwerk kaputt gegangen



Das Problem kannte ich auch von den NFS 3 und 4 CD´s mein Cousin hat 4 mal NFS Brennender Asphalt kaufen müssen, bei mir waren´s beide nur einmal.


----------



## CaLgOn (5. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube ich hab noch BF 2 Version 1.1.2xxxxx das wird ja ein riesen Patchmarathon, bis ich auf Version 1,5 bin  Aber mit der SF CD geht es auch, bin gerade zum ersten mal wieder online


----------



## dkc-live (5. Februar 2010)

du kannst es dir auch bei ea mit dem key downloaden.

schildert mal euren eindruck von bad company 2. ist es wirklich so gut wie alle behaupten oder ist es vom gameplay immernoch so dicht an bf 2


----------



## decolocsta (5. Februar 2010)

nett am Patchmarathon ist,

FUll HD, Breitbildsupport und kostenlos alle Add-ons oO


----------



## CaLgOn (5. Februar 2010)

Full HD is geil, jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch eine Karte mit HDMI Anschluss
Mein Bildschirm ist kaputt gegangen und jetzt sitzte ich im Wohnzimmer auf der Couch, PC steht mitten im Raum und Tastatur auf dem Schoß, vor dem 37" Full HD Fernseher, aber die ATI X700 Karte kann nur 1280x1024


----------



## decolocsta (5. Februar 2010)

naja,
wird doch Zeit ma aufzurüsten,
schon allein BF BC2 sollte ein Grund sein 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJsLKqYctW4"]YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Battlefield Moments - Episode 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mPm0J8cpe4&feature=channel"]YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 - Panama Canal Gameplay HD[/ame]


----------



## CaLgOn (5. Februar 2010)

Ey die Karte ist von 2004, das ist doch gar nich soooo alt


----------



## neuling93 (5. Februar 2010)

Also bc 2 hmm
Habs heute das 1. Mal auf der ps3 gespielt.  
1. Eindruck naja hatte es mir besser vorgestellt. 
Ist mM nach überbewertet. Allerdings sagen Freunde, die die beta
aufm pc spielen, dass es das geilste Spiel überhaupt ist. 
Anscheinend kennen die nicht das Original. 
Aber eines ist gut: Werde mir deswegen bc2 nicht vorbestellen,was egtl. fest geplant war,
und somit 60 Euro sparen

P.S. Werde es noch ein wenig testen, dass es auch seine Chance gehabt hat

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich find BC 2 ziemlich gut, Gameplay is super, Menüführung ist genial einfach. 
Ich spiels noch mit DirectX 9 auf der HD 4850. Wenn´s rauskommt, hole ich mir aber gleiche ne neue Graka HD 5970 wahrscheinlich und Windows 7, dann kann ich´s auf DirectX 11 spielen. Mit aktuellem System kann ich auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen spielen, allerdings sind die bei meiner Graka einfach nicht so berauschend, COD 6 sieht wesentlich besser aus, das Spiel ist einfach für ne neuere Generation von Grafikkarten konstruiert.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Februar 2010)

ok dann fällt es für mich wohl flach. ich hab ne 4670 und da müsste ich definitiv aufrüsten. 
ich wer wohl erst ende des jahrer auf dx11 umsteigen, wenn die midend grakas für 100 euro rauskommen, die haben in meinen augen ein besseres pl als die highend. lieber 2 mal 90 euro als einmal 300


----------



## neuling93 (5. Februar 2010)

Ja wie gesagt aufm pc finden es meine Freunde auch genial. 
Aber auf der ps3 naja wahrscheinlich hab ich zuviel erwartet
Werde es morgen nochmal testen und wenn nicht 
BC1 hab ich ja auch noch und das ist richtig geil.


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Februar 2010)

Ich will ja auch keine 250eus für HD 5970 ausgeben, deswegen wart ich noch bis der Preiskampf losgeht, wenn die neuen Nvidias draussen sind. Ne HD 4850 ist noch lang nicht veraltet, ist ja auch Full HD Ready und unterstützt DirectX 10.1, aber für maximale Grafikeinstellungen bei neuen Games ist sie halt nicht mehr ausgelegt.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Februar 2010)

ich werd mir die kaufen. das sollte dicke reichen. da die 4670 etwas mehr power als die 3850 hat. wird die 5670 wohl etwas schneller als die 4850 sein, weniger saft verbraten und ausreichnen für 1 jahr


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Februar 2010)

Die HD 4850 ist von der Leistung her gleich auf mit der 5670, die 5670 ist halt was fürs kleine portemonnaie, HD 4850 war halt auf Highend Gaming ausgelegt, die 5670 ist ne Allzweckkarte, deswegen auch stromsparender, man kann sie ja mit der ATI Software noch schön übertakten, bringt einiges. Zum normalen Zocken reicht die aber noch locker 1 Jahr aus. Ne 3850 ist ja nun wirklich veraltet.


----------



## DJ_BMX (11. Februar 2010)

GTS San Andreas 
Reallife aber ^^ Geniales game man !


----------



## swiss (11. Februar 2010)

Il2


----------



## decolocsta (11. Februar 2010)

swiss schrieb:


> Il2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss (11. Februar 2010)

Bin auf den Weg zu F-Lizenz A.
Hab leider erst im Januar angefangen.

Bist du in einer Staffel? Server? Callsign?


----------



## decolocsta (11. Februar 2010)

neeee,

hab das früher gespielt im Netwerk mit einem Kumpel,
ich habe das Spiel geliebt,
mich hat nur genervt dass das Spiel nicht so zugänglich war,
da es sehr komplex ist, freue mich dh. schon auf Wings of Prey
das ja anscheinend das gleiche Schadensmodell und alles hat,
man jedoch bei Bedarf das Mikromangment etwas runterschrauben kann.

Ich suche schon ewig nach einem IL Nachfolger der zwar die gleiche
Art von Luftkampf bietet wie IL, das gleiche komplexe Schadensmodell
usw. jedoch ohne sich mit einer extrem komplexen Steuerung
rumschlagen zu müssen bei der man fast einen Pilotenschein braucht.


----------



## swiss (11. Februar 2010)

Storm of War meinst du?

Nur "fast" einen Schein?


----------



## decolocsta (11. Februar 2010)

nein, Wings of Prey 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EToWarCQTwg&feature=related"]YouTube- Wings Of Prey Weather Effects .. PC.wmv[/ame]


----------



## Pilatus (11. Februar 2010)

Sauerbraten. kennt das jemand?


----------



## enter (11. Februar 2010)

sieht ja mal hübsch aus! (wings of prey)

habe auch schon immer gern ww2 flugsims gezoggt, die erste aufm 486er "aces over europe"

il2 ist schon arg anstrengend mit dem ganzen motormanagement usw. gibt ja aber auch server, wo schadensmodell an ist und der ganze stresskram aber ausgeschaltet. und mit tollen pfeilschjen, die dir zeigen wo wer ist. wird ja oft als total lame beschimpft, ist aber wesentlich angenehmer, für mich zumindest. dass dann mit 36 leuten macht schon spass. habs aber schon lang nit mehr gezoggt...freu mich aber auch auf einen nachfolger.

ist das wings of prey nicht dass für die ps3? kommt das auch als pc version?

sauerbraten ist toal krüppel, kannsch gar nit ab 

san andreas fand ich mit eins der besten games ever!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (11. Februar 2010)

GTA SA war ein Kackgame, aber es hatte gute Grafik, lief stabil und man konnte halt alles was Mist war an dem Game einfach editieren, löschen, neu einbauen, oder mal die Map komplett selber neu zusammenbauen. 
Richtig gut waren dann die Onlinemodi GTA:MTA und SA:MP, aber davon kam ja nix von Rockstar selbst.


----------



## enter (11. Februar 2010)

habs bei/mit kollegen auf konsole gezoggt, und da hats einfach nur laune gemacht. jedem sein geschmack halt ne wa


----------



## CaLgOn (11. Februar 2010)

GTA SA fand ich auch immer gut. Es gab einfach so viel zu tun, was ich jetzt bei GTA 4 vermisse. Das war zwar alles unnötige Zeug, hat den Spielspaß neben den Missionen aber erheblich verlängert (Jetpack, Panzer, Casino, Autos Tunen, Flugzeug fliegen etc.) Und die Map mit den verschiedenen LLandschaften (Berg, Stadt, Wüste, Wald) fand ich einfach genial, da ist NYC in GTA 4 zwar größer, aber einfach nicht so abwechslungsreich.
Hab gestern wieder mit THPS2 angefangen, einfach super genial  Hat zufällig noch jemand Tony Hawks Skateboarding für PS1 rumliegen und will das los werden? Star Wars Epidsode 1 Die Dunkle Bedrohung suche in ebenfalls für PS1.


----------



## swiss (14. Februar 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> nein, Wings of Prey
> 
> YouTube- Wings Of Prey Weather Effects .. PC.wmv



Ist aber nicht von Oleg Maddox. 

3rd Person Option? Ich weiss nicht, wohl eher Arcade lastig.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX_h-BGAFh8"]YouTube- Storm of War: Battle of Britain Release info! Development screenshots[/ame]


----------



## swiss (14. Februar 2010)

enter schrieb:


> sieht ja mal hübsch aus! (wings of prey)
> 
> habe auch schon immer gern ww2 flugsims gezoggt, die erste aufm 486er "aces over europe"
> 
> ...



Ihr habt die ganzen Mods für IL2 verpasst?

Momentan sind die bei 4.09m plus UP2.0, das sind Welten zum Original.

UP2.0 ist ein 600mb zip, 4.09 ist auch recht gross.


----------



## decolocsta (14. Februar 2010)

zieh dir ma das Demo, gibt auch nen Simulatormodus inkl. Micromanagement.


----------



## enter (14. Februar 2010)

swiss schrieb:


> Ihr habt die ganzen Mods für IL2 verpasst?
> 
> Momentan sind die bei 4.09m plus UP2.0, das sind Welten zum Original.
> 
> UP2.0 ist ein 600mb zip, 4.09 ist auch recht gross.



ich glaub das ist auch der letzte stand, den ich hatte..kann das sein, so vor einem jahr noch? up2.0 sagt mir jetzt nix..ich hatte noch so ein paar zusatzpatches, weiss aber nicht, ob es sich darum dreht!

ich zocke immer nur phasenweise, und dann auch immer nur ein game. im mom halt gar nicht, das letztemal il2 wie gesagt vor etwa einem jahr..

demo vom wings of prey würdsch mir gern auchmal reinziehen..hab halt grad nur frisch aufm mac win7 64bit und das rennt noch nit so wie es soll ^^ - muss da nochmal nach dem bootcamp update schauen..


----------



## decolocsta (14. Februar 2010)

@swiss

hier die Demo:

http://yuplay.com/story.php?title=Wings-Prey--demo-version

hier findest du einige Screenshots die du dir auf jedenfall
ansehen solltest!

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7394928&postcount=1668

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7394924&postcount=1667

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7394882&postcount=1666


----------



## swiss (18. Februar 2010)

Sieht in der Tat recht gut aus.

Ich bin schon fast überzeugt.


----------



## Sunman04 (19. Februar 2010)

Servus Leute,

zockt jemand coll of duty modern warefare II mit der PS3 online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (19. Februar 2010)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Hat zufällig noch jemand Tony Hawks Skateboarding für PS1 rumliegen und will das los werden?



1. ja 
2. nein

ich zock im moment wieder gran turismo 2 am pc. ^^
ansonsten halt ab und zu gta 4 online.


----------



## Pudelreiter (19. Februar 2010)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Sauerbraten. kennt das jemand?


logooo, hab ich früher immer auf meim mac gezockt
hab letztes wochenende wiedermal diablo 2 rausgezogen


----------



## swiss (3. März 2010)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> 1. ja
> 2. nein
> 
> ich zock im moment wieder gran turismo 2 am pc. ^^
> ansonsten halt ab und zu gta 4 online.



Welche GK braucht man eigentlich für GTA4?


----------



## EvilEvo (3. März 2010)

Hab n neues Game gefunden: Runes of Magic, seit 4 Tagen bin ich dabei


----------



## flyingcruiser (3. März 2010)

swiss schrieb:


> Welche GK braucht man eigentlich für GTA4?



graka ist nicht so wichtig, da sollte eine 8800 ausreichen. deutlich wichtiger ist die cpu, quadcore ist fast pflicht. unter 2,8 GHz läuft fast nichts.


----------



## ash64 (4. März 2010)

Pizza Connection...yeeeha :>


----------



## Yossarian (9. März 2010)

swiss schrieb:


> Sieht in der Tat recht gut aus.
> 
> Ich bin schon fast überzeugt.



Ich nicht.
Wenn das wirklich was realistisches wäre, würden die IL-2 und DCS:BS Gurus darüber reden. 
Bei Flugsims gehts halt darum, die richtigen Details umzusetzen, damit das Ganze stimmig wird. Und das können derzeit nur Oleg und Eagle Dynamics.
Wie lange entwickelt Oleg schon an BoB?


----------



## decolocsta (9. März 2010)

Hast du dich ma richtig informiert über das Spiel?

Du hast das komplette Micromangment,
es wurden bisher über 2,5 gig ein Updates released,
das Spiel ist deutlich erweitert worden und bietet massiv
optionen.
Desweiteren konnte man es für 17 Euro kaufen, jetzt kostet 
es leider wieder etwas mehr, trotzdem relativ günstig.


----------



## agrohardtail (9. März 2010)

MX Simulator und Starcraft (ziemlich old school aber immernoch das beste)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (9. März 2010)

starcraft 2 beta


----------



## swiss (10. März 2010)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Ich nicht.
> Wenn das wirklich was realistisches wäre, würden die IL-2 und DCS:BS Gurus darüber reden.
> Bei Flugsims gehts halt darum, die richtigen Details umzusetzen, damit das Ganze stimmig wird. Und das können derzeit nur Oleg und Eagle Dynamics.
> Wie lange entwickelt Oleg schon an BoB?



SOW:BOB soll im Herbst rauskommen, nur so weit reicht die Kohle noch... 

Publisher wird 505 sein.

DCS:BS? Wer ist BS?


----------



## Spezialistz (10. März 2010)

swiss schrieb:


> Welche GK braucht man eigentlich für GTA4?



Mindestanforderungen für GTA 4:
# Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz oder AMD Athlon X2 64 2.4Ghz
# Grafikkarte: Nvidia 7900 (256 MB) oder ATI X1900 (256MB)
# Arbeitsspeicher: 1,5 GB RAM
# Festplattenspeicher: 16 GB freier Festplattenspeicher


aber ich behaupte mal, so ist das unspielbar. ich hab bei meinem i5-750 + ati 5850 so im schnitt 45fps. bei den settings:







beim wasser kann man menge sparen. das sieht bei der pc version bei jeder einstellung blöd aus.


----------



## EvilEvo (10. März 2010)

Wann kommt endlich TEST DRIVE UNLIMITED High Rise????


----------



## Yossarian (10. März 2010)

swiss schrieb:


> SOW:BOB soll im Herbst rauskommen, nur so weit reicht die Kohle noch...
> 
> Publisher wird 505 sein.
> 
> DCS:BS? Wer ist BS?



http://www.digitalcombatsimulator.com/


----------



## agrohardtail (10. März 2010)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> starcraft 2 beta



boah du sack ich will auch wie kamste zu der ehre. haste da gegen die asiatischen hardcore freaks überhaupt ne chance^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (10. März 2010)

hab mich beim opt-in angemeldet und losglück gehabt:
http://www.starcraft2.com/beta-faq.xml

das spiel an sich macht soweit nen ganz netten eindruck, hab allerdings auch erst ein paar partien gezockt und kenne noch nicht mal alle tech trees. es gibt einen matchmaker, der einen automatisch vergleichbar starke gegner zuteilt, der klappt soweit schon ganz gut. ich werd mir aber wohl mal nen neuen rechner gönnen müssen, auf meinem 5 jahre alten laptop sieht es doch etwas spartanisch aus.

in korea ist die reaktion auf SC2 eher verhalten, es gibt wohl nen machtkampf zwischen blizzard und KeSPA (in etwa die FIFA für starcraft), hab ich so am rande mitbekommen:
http://starcraft2.ingame.de/kommentare.php?s=345&newsid=100023
es bleibt abzuwarten, ob SC2 auch den sprung vom computerspiel zum zuschauersport schafft.


----------



## agrohardtail (10. März 2010)

hab eben noch nen bericht bei gameone gesehen, wenn es stimmt was die sagen lässt es sich ja spielen wie das alte nur mit besserer grafik  und nen paar updates. allerdings sollen nen paar alte chars wie der golliath fehlen. hauptsache es gibt beo protoss noch abiter und träger nen kumpel heult mir immer die ohren voll das das die billigste aller taktiken ist und regt sich dann auf wenn er verkackt


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. März 2010)

arbiter+träger is auch eher ne low-apm-strategie für funmaps mit unbegrenzten resourcen.  auf höherem level baut man normalerweise entweder arbiter oder träger, weil beides ne menge gas kostet. man braucht sie ja, um verblockte stellungen im PvT lategame aufzubrechen oder zu umgehen. und da reicht es, entweder träger zu haben oder die bodenarmee mit arbiter-recall hinter die front zu beamen.

arbiter gibts im SC2 nicht mehr, dafür aber das mothership (maximal eins), das kann auch recall und cloaking field:
http://www.gosugamers.net/starcraft2/facts.php?id=29

generell habe ich den eindruck, dass bei SC2 alle rassen mehr mobilität bekommen haben:
- manche zerg-einheiten können eingebuddelt kriechen, und das nydus-system ist verbessert worden
- protoss haben colossi, die einfach klippen rauf und runter stelzen können, außerdem können protoss-einheiten auch bei entlegenen pylons und warp prisms gespawnt werden
- terraner haben schnelle reaper, die mit jetpacks klippen rauf und runter springen und ernter schnetzeln können, fliegende medivacs, die infanterie transportieren und heilen können, außerdem können command center ernter einladen und fiese tricks machen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5NgS7UPsjc#t=4m12s


----------



## benne1989 (11. März 2010)

Counterstrike 1.6


----------



## agrohardtail (11. März 2010)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> arbiter+träger is auch eher ne low-apm-strategie für funmaps mit unbegrenzten resourcen.  auf höherem level baut man normalerweise entweder arbiter oder träger, weil beides ne menge gas kostet. man braucht sie ja, um verblockte stellungen im PvT lategame aufzubrechen oder zu umgehen. und da reicht es, entweder träger zu haben oder die bodenarmee mit arbiter-recall hinter die front zu beamen.
> 
> arbiter gibts im SC2 nicht mehr, dafür aber das mothership (maximal eins), das kann auch recall und cloaking field:
> http://www.gosugamers.net/starcraft2/facts.php?id=29
> ...



ja ich zock meistens mit meinen kollegen und dann auch nur fast maps.
schade das es keine arbiter gibt aber die neuerungen hören sich auch verdammt gut an und für mich definitiv ein pflichtkauf.
und selbst wenn 10abiter + 15 träger die billigste taktik ist werde ich sie mit erfolg weiter verfolgen


----------



## mussso (11. März 2010)

Online: MW2

Zum Spaß: Rfactor, Formel 1 2009 WCP 1.3 Mod. 
Zockt das hier sonst noch wer?


----------



## Spezialistz (12. März 2010)

rfactor hatte ich mal, aber fand das nicht so toll.
ansonsten spiel ich ab und zu live for speed. aber bis jetzt war ich zu geizig ne lizenz zu kaufen.


----------



## dkc-live (12. März 2010)

jeder der sich need for speed shift zulegen will, der soll es lassen, dass spiel ist ne einzige beta. DER HASS


----------



## agrohardtail (12. März 2010)

vor allem war ich von der fahrdynamik enttäuscht. alle möchtegern internet spieletester ahben gemeint "ultra realistisch" und als ich das gespielt habe dachte ich nur "wollen die mch verarschen" anscheinend sind ide einzigen rennspiele die die sonst gespielt haben die anderen nfs teile gewesen, denn für mich ( spiele normalerweise pgr und forza) war das spiel genauso kindergarten wie alle anderen nfs teile. 60euro bezahlt, ausgepackt, 2 rennen gespielt,45euro verkauft.


----------



## autorene (12. März 2010)

bf2 - mittlerweile als colonel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialistz (12. März 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> vor allem war ich von der fahrdynamik enttäuscht. alle möchtegern internet spieletester ahben gemeint "ultra realistisch" und als ich das gespielt habe dachte ich nur "wollen die mch verarschen" anscheinend sind ide einzigen rennspiele die die sonst gespielt haben die anderen nfs teile gewesen, denn für mich ( spiele normalerweise pgr und forza) war das spiel genauso kindergarten wie alle anderen nfs teile. 60euro bezahlt, ausgepackt, 2 rennen gespielt,45euro verkauft.



ich habs zum glück vorher testen können.


----------



## dkc-live (12. März 2010)

bei mir läuft es nur im win 98 komp modus mit einem kern (ruckeln ohne ende). zum glück nur von nem kumpel geborgt.


----------



## CaLgOn (12. März 2010)

Nach 1 Tag war ich Sieger der NFS World Tour, hatte x Millionen Credits und die besten Autos, danach hab ich das Spiel nie wieder angefasst. Auf der PS3 läuft es allerdings ganz gut, aber richtig lange Spaß hat man damit nicht. Vom Realismus wollen wir mal gar nicht anfangen....naja zum Glück war es ein Geschenk


----------



## agrohardtail (13. März 2010)

freu dich darauf wenn gran turismo 5 endgültig rauskommt  werde mir dann erstmal von nem kumpel die ps3 ausleihen und mich zwei wochen einschließen ausserdem muss ich irgendwie die zeit bis forza 4 überbrücken


----------



## dkc-live (13. März 2010)

es gibt immernoch die gerüchte, dass es fürn pc rauskommt und andere konsolen.


----------



## Spezialistz (14. März 2010)

naja, da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen.
aber fürn pc wär mal ganz cool, dann ist die grafik wenigstens besser als auf der ps3.


----------



## Formula (16. März 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 und Runes of Magic 
(evtl. bald noch Aion )


----------



## DirtyDreams (18. März 2010)

Modern Warfare 2, Bad Company und für neben bei Anno 1404


----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2010)

ziehst du mal bitte einen vergleich zwischen mw2 und bc2? interessiert mich brennend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (20. März 2010)

Kann man nicht vergleichen


----------



## dkc-live (20. März 2010)

fesselt es mehr? ich bin jetzt prestige 5 und habe keinen bock mehr. die leute campen alle, verstehen die einfachsten spielmodi nicht mehr... naja mir kommt es so vor als ob 80% der spieler mit spielmodis die über counterstrike hinaus gehn schlicht weg überfordert sind.


----------



## Livanh (20. März 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> es gibt immernoch die gerüchte, dass es fürn pc rauskommt und andere konsolen.


nein...


----------



## The Body (20. März 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> naja mir kommt es so vor als ob 80% der spieler mit spielmodis die über counterstrike hinaus gehn schlicht weg überfordert sind.


Kann man so nicht sagen. Um eine Schule zu bashen reicht es alle male aus.


----------



## Spezialistz (21. März 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ziehst du mal bitte einen vergleich zwischen mw2 und bc2? interessiert mich brennend.



ich finde mw2 ist authentischer. vorallem wenn mans auf englisch spielt. da gehts mehr um taktik.
bc2 ist eher actionlastiger. spawn und drauf!
cool wäre ne mischung aus beiden. die zerstörbaren levels und der sound aus bc2 mit der athmosphäre von mw2.

als ich das erste mal bc2 gezockt hab (hatte bc1 vorher nie gespielt) war ich ziemlich überrascht. "ui panzer.. versteckste dich so mw2 mäßig in nem haus..."
BOOOOMMM! wand weg..

da ist man schnell in problematischen situationen, wenn auf einmal die deckung den geist aufgibt. 


naja, ich bin jetzt erstmal bei metro 2033 dran.
bei mir @ 1680x1050, 8xaa, 16xaf, dx11 und alles was sonst so geht:


----------



## decolocsta (21. März 2010)

MW2 taktischer?
BC2 actionlastiger?

verwechselst du da nicht zufällig etwas?


Actionlastiger als MW2 gehts nicht mehr,
und taktik kannst auch knicken, da jeder für sich spiel,
gibt kaum Teamplay und da es keine Spawnzeit gibt rusht sich
jeder durch die Minimaps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2010)

bei mw2 taktik der war gut... wenn ich hardcore oder ffa zocke... m21 rein. dual g18. marathon, lightweight und steady aim. ab gehts. vllt noch ein rotes kreuz aufen moni machen und schluss ist.


----------



## decolocsta (21. März 2010)

mal taktisch mit der G18 Akimbo in die Menge sprayen.


----------



## flyingcruiser (21. März 2010)

auf public mag das stimmen, weil da eh jeder für sich zockt. gegen ein organisiertes team hast du mit solchen rambomethoden allerdings kaum eine chance.
ich finde mw2 eine gute mischung aus purer taktik (cs) und der ausufernden action von bf2-zeiten. was die taktik angeht war bf (zumindest bf2) nicht so ausgeprägt. da waren teilweise gute einzelleistungen (heli, jets) und das teamplay (wiederbeleben) wichtiger. im public stechen dann genau die spieler heraus und werden of als cheater vom server geworfen...


----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2010)

bloß, dass es bei mw2 wirklich cheater sind!


----------



## mc schrecka (21. März 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> mal taktisch mit der G18 Akimbo in die Menge sprayen.






mw2 ist mittlerweile echt nicht mehr zu spielen. Hab auch auf bf bc2 gewechselt und muss sagen das es viel mehr Spass macht. Man bekommt wenigstens schön viel Punkte wenn man mal Medic spielt und die Leute im Squad heilt oder wiederbelebt. Wesentlich fordernder als MW2 aufgrund des schon angesprochenen Deckungsverlustes  und natürlich der Sound is wahnsinn.


----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2010)

also meine freundin zockt auch ab und an mw2 online. wenn sie die g18 akimbo oder die p90 akimbo nimmt, dann landet sie sogar im mittelfeld in ihrem team.


----------



## Barkes (21. März 2010)

Wieder mit dem guten alten GTA 2 angefangen


----------



## Sunman04 (22. März 2010)

Moin Jungs,

wie zocken öfter "Modern Warfare 2" online im Team. Wenn ihr auch mal Bock habt, schickt mir ne Mail mit Eurem Benutzername oder schickt mir nen Freundschaftsantrag: MajorPain_4    
Macht einen riesen Spaß...

Beste Grüße PAIN


----------



## LTPCS (22. März 2010)

Bad Company 2


----------



## Fabu82 (22. März 2010)

Wer sich wundert warum Battle Field BC 2 für so wenig Geld (33,-Euro/PC Version) rausgehauen wird,der wird spätestens nach den ersten Onlinematches wissen warum.
Ich nehme es mal vorweg,Grafik/Sound sind top,aber das man die Gegner mit Munition vollpumpen muss,bis die umfallen,dass geht gar nicht.Da bleibe ich lieber bei CoD MW2.

Mfg Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (22. März 2010)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Wer sich wundert warum Battle Field BC 2 für so wenig Geld (33,-Euro/PC Version) rausgehauen wird,der wird spätestens nach den ersten Onlinematches wissen warum.
> Ich nehme es mal vorweg,Grafik/Sound sind top,aber das man die Gegner mit Munition vollpumpen muss,bis die umfallen,dass geht gar nicht.Da bleibe ich lieber bei CoD MW2.
> 
> Mfg Gordon



Naja, man kann genauso wie bei mw2 auf Hardcoreserver gehen, da fällt dann der Gegner mit zwei Treffern um. Oder beim Sniper mit einem


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2010)

er redet von bc 2


----------



## mc schrecka (22. März 2010)

ich doch auch  gibt es bei bc2 auch


----------



## y0-3y (23. März 2010)

Americas Army 2 (120.000 Kills circa)
Americas Army 3
Cod 4/5/6 

Bin eigentlich immer dafür zu haben mit erfahrenen Teamspielern ins Feld zu ziehn , auch wenn ich schlussendlich lieber einzelgänger bleib.

Wenn mal wer Support für seinen Clan oder ein paar Matches brauch - schickt ne pm =) , oder Steam "tstrika"

ps : Bei WoW  verabschiedet man sich am besten zum release eines neuen Addons ..hab knappe 9000 Stunden in dieses Spiel gesteckt , und mich zu WotLK rechtzeitig und aus Überzeugung verabschiedet >.<


----------



## MelleD (23. März 2010)

y0-3y schrieb:


> ..ps : Bei WoW verabschiedet man sich am besten zum release eines neuen Addons ..hab knappe 9000 Stunden in dieses Spiel gesteckt , und mich zu WotLK rechtzeitig und aus Überzeugung verabschiedet >.<


 
Ab da hab ich mich auch verabschiedet... 
Einfach kein Spaß mehr gemacht. Ach, eigentlich schon vorher nicht.
Der Anfang war immernoch am besten...


----------



## decolocsta (23. März 2010)

y0-3y schrieb:


> Americas Army 2 (120.000 Kills circa)
> Americas Army 3
> Cod 4/5/6
> 
> ...



hast du überhaupt noch Zeit fürs Biken?


----------



## y0-3y (23. März 2010)

hab 7 jahre "verkriechen" oder wie man es nennen mag hinter mir , Wenn ich heute noch spiele , dann ausschliesslich mit einer gewissen Qualität und ein paar Jungs an der Seite , mit denen man Strategie und Skill technisch über sich hinauswachsen kann.

Der Hauptgrund das ich wieder "rauskam" , ist mein Red Bull ProFactory , das ich quasi gegen das zocken eingetauscht hab.

also mittlerweile zocke ich fast gar nicht mehr , habs immer noch drauf (hab clans gilden wasweißich nich alles geleitet und aufgebaut naja und bin auch schon 32 >.< ) , und die Gelegenheit und der Reiz müssen stimmen.

ps : hab den ganzen winter durchgezogen , das Salz knirscht noch immer in den "Gelenken" ..JezuzMaria >.<


----------



## thefaked (23. März 2010)

Wird mal Zeit fürs aufrüsten, der Singlecore ist mit BC2 dezent überfordert...
Das Spiel ist eigentlich ziemlich lustig, aiuch wenn es sich wie eine Mischung aus BF und CoD anfühlt.


----------



## dkc-live (23. März 2010)

denkt ihr für bf 2 reicht ein 2.8 ghz dualcore. 4 gig ram und ne 4670?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## y0-3y (23. März 2010)

für Battlefield 2 (BF2) - Ja,sollte locker reichen
für Battlefield Bad Company 2 könnte dein Grafikprozessor ein wenig zu schwach sein.Die CPU sollte ein "halbwegs" aktueller Dualcore sein.



MelleD schrieb:


> Der Anfang war immernoch am besten...


 Den Blackrock rauf und runter und rauf ..und runter...und wieder von vorne  ..Oh Ja


----------



## thefaked (24. März 2010)

Die CPU wird für BC2 reichen, aber die Grafikkarte dürfte je nach Auflösung schnell überfordert sein.


----------



## dkc-live (24. März 2010)

gut, dann werd ich wohl erstmal mit ner sicherheitskopie testen ^^


----------



## Spezialistz (24. März 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> denkt ihr für bf 2 reicht ein 2.8 ghz dualcore. 4 gig ram und ne 4670?



geht schon klar..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISRqWmscm0c"]YouTube- [DX10] Battlefield Bad Company 2 HD 4670 Maxed out PC 1280x720[/ame]

das läuft auch bei nem kumpel mit dem athlon x2 6000+ und ner geforce 8600gs.


----------



## dkc-live (24. März 2010)

das is doch 1943???


----------



## mc schrecka (24. März 2010)

ne, das is die erste Mission im Singleplayer, die is ein Rückblick auf WW2. Danach gehts in der Neuzeit weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (24. März 2010)

Nja die antike Graka und die mikrige Auflösung trüben den Spielspass ja schon beim zuschauen, da sieht COD 6 selbst auf so einem System um Welten besser aus.
Für BC 2 sollte man wenigstens eine DirectX10 fähige Graka und einen ordentlichen Bildschirm haben, mal ganz zu schweigen vom Betriebssystem, bei der Grafik da, kann ich auch 1942 oder COD 5spielen.


----------



## Spezialistz (24. März 2010)

es ging ja jetzt nicht um den look, sondern darum ob es überhaupt läuft.


----------



## mc schrecka (24. März 2010)

hätte noch ne 88gt zu verkaufen, falls einer Eine braucht


----------



## y0-3y (24. März 2010)

hab da vor Jahren mal ein Americas Army Video "gebastelt" , fans alter schule werden ihren Spass haben denke ich 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkp4klZPr-k"]YouTube- mov13on3 - my first video[/ame]


----------



## mc schrecka (25. März 2010)

die Musik ist nicht mein Fall, aber gut gespielt.


----------



## Ketchyp (25. März 2010)

Irgendwie ziemlich lahm wie du da rumläufst, wäre nicht meine Art zu spielen 

Ich spiele wenn überhaupt nur CSS, vlt besorg ich mir mal L4D2 - ist glaube ich genau das richtige Spiel um 30min mit seinen Kumpels Spaß zu haben, ohne ggf angenervt zu sein (schlecht gespielt etc pp, cheater) - und ich stand schon immer auf Teamaction (Bf2, SS).
Früher exessiv BF2 gespielt, auch ziemlich erfolgreich, aber lustigerweise kann mich das BC2 überhaupt nicht locken... werd vlt mal dem Sound zu liebe den SP anspielen, aber das wars auch schon.

Kann jmd von euch einen Vergleich von L4D zu L4D2 ziehen? Unterschiede? Welches ist besser?


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2010)

ich find l4d viel besser. der multiplayer ist um einiges taktischer und anspruchsvoller.

l4d2 ist ne kiddie action version von der 1 für die typen die man eine minute nach dem spawn tötet!


----------



## Ketchyp (25. März 2010)

Okay, danke - dann wirds L4D :>


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2010)

spielen aber nicht wirklich viele gute leute im public. entweder brauchst du ein team/8 leute oder gute nerven! wenn du 3 andere hast kann man auch den team kampf machen, da zockste gegen die pros!

l4d2 spielen wesentlich mehr, aber ich finds nicht so gut.


----------



## Ketchyp (25. März 2010)

Inwiefern kann man denn Coop spielen? Also zb Lan mit 2 Kumpels, würde der 4te durch den PC ersetzt und dann ab gegen die Zombies?

Hatte damals nur 2mal die L4D2 Demo gespielt und es hat wirklich Lust auf Mehr gemacht - daher such ich halt was, was ich mit Bekannten nach der Uni Abends mal eine Runde spielen kann. Source geht mir einfach zu sehr auf dem Zeiger mit den "Kindern"...und es ist (ehrlich gesagt) nicht wirklich entspannend: ich weiß was ich kann und wenn die Leistung nicht da ist bin ich immer unzufrieden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2010)

bei der 1 wird im coop der 4. durch den bot ersetzt. es ist aber manchmal schlauer den bot zu erschiessen weil das medi mehr bringt. im versus werden nur die survivor durch bots ersetzt.

bei der 2. soll es angeblich in allen modis bots geben!

was ein problem bei beiden spielen ist, dass wenn man mit guten leuten spielt die gegner reihenweise den server verlassen, weil sie nicht verlieren können. und steam kommt oft nicht hinterher genug opfer bereit zu stellen.


----------



## MelleD (25. März 2010)

y0-3y schrieb:


> Den Blackrock rauf und runter und rauf ..und runter...und wieder von vorne  ..Oh Ja



Nein, ich meine noch eher, gaaanz am Anfang, wo noch keine Sau 60 war und es Seltenheitswerte hatte, jemanden auf nem Mount zu sehen.
Die legendären Schlachten um Crossroads und so weiter....
Da war es noch richtig lustig!


----------



## agrohardtail (5. Mai 2010)

der beste zeitvertreib seit pac-man


----------



## Sunman04 (5. Mai 2010)

Modern Warefare 2
Bitte helft mir!
Es sollen neue Karten draussen sein. Wo in dem Store kann man die Kaufen?
Danke Sunman


----------



## spinner69 (5. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine noch eher, gaaanz am Anfang, wo noch keine Sau 60 war und es Seltenheitswerte hatte, jemanden auf nem Mount zu sehen.
> Die legendären Schlachten um Crossroads und so weiter....
> Da war es noch richtig lustig!


 
Tja, WoW ist mit dem Achievementsystem zu einem virtuellen Panini-Album verkommen. Und die Community strotzt vor Arroganz und Aggression ... Glückwunsch an jeden, der es geschafft hat, sich aus dem Würgegriff dieses Spiels zu befreien.

Hab kurz vor Vollendung des 5. Spieljahres eine vermutlich nie mehr endende Spielpause eingelegt.


----------



## _Freestyler_MX (6. Mai 2010)

@agrohardtail:  Wie ist dein Online-Name in MXS ?

Also ich zokke immoment nur online: 

MX-Simulator
Killing Floor
manchmal CSS
Colin McRae Dirt 2
...und manchmal noch was über die PS3


----------



## EvilEvo (6. Mai 2010)

Ich hab jetz wieder Combat Arms angefangen, is tausend mal besser als dreck´s CoD6.


----------



## Fh4n (7. Mai 2010)

BFBC2


----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2010)

Bischen Motorstorm auf der PS3, aber da bin ich noch so schlecht das ich kein Land sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (7. Mai 2010)

_Freestyler_MX schrieb:


> @agrohardtail:  Wie ist dein Online-Name in MXS ?
> 
> Also ich zokke immoment nur online:
> 
> ...



kurt-hustle#88

ich zocke aber in der saison nicht so viel weil ich halt lieber mein fahrrad draussen bewege als die virtuelle mx. nur ab zund zu mal wenn mir langweilig ist.


----------



## CaLgOn (7. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand Bock mich bei Skate 2 auf der PS3 fertig zu machen?
Habs für 20 Euro gekauft und das Spiel ist echt nett.
Ich heiße "Moenchengladbach", könnt mich einfach mal im PS Netzwerk adden!


----------



## owlschredder (7. Mai 2010)

Hm...

WoW seit Dez 2005 bis Dez 09 (eingefroren)
BFBC2 (Crap imo , daher eingefroren )
MW2 immer mal abends...
den Rest meiner Zeit fahre ich Rad


----------



## Quator94 (9. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich nur die beiden:

Gran Turismo 5
GTA IV

Hab zwar noch mehr, aber irgendwie macht mir Zocken derzeit keinen Spaß... Meine ID ist "Quator94"


----------



## decolocsta (9. Mai 2010)

GT5 Prologue wollt ich mir auch lassen, leider kann man da keine Autos mehr tunen, was fürn schrott das die das gestrichen haben.


----------



## Spezialistz (9. Mai 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> GT5 Prologue wollt ich mir auch lassen, leider kann man da keine Autos mehr tunen, was fürn schrott das die das gestrichen haben.



ist ja auch nur ne etwas umfangreichere demo. naja..die vollversion lässt ja auf sich warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunman04 (10. Mai 2010)

Moin Zocker,

wer spielt von euch Battlefield; Bad Company 2 auf der PS3?
Hab`s gestern geschenkt bekommen. Gut?
LG PAIN


----------



## XAVI (10. Mai 2010)

sauerbraten, ein schneller egoshooter (freeware)


----------



## wanderer1219 (11. Mai 2010)

ich spiels zwar nicht online, aber CoD 4 ist im Netzwerk einfach geil. Einer der Vorteile an einem Wohnheim.
Das es für Modern Warfare 2 keinen LAN Modus gibt find ich einfach arm.


----------



## -XC- (14. Mai 2010)

spiel seit 2jahren praktisch nix anderes als Teeworlds, ein open source game


[YT="hohe qualität"]knr-5ZCy0LQ&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]
der spieler bin nicht ich

mag langweilig erscheinen, imo ist das spiel derbe geil.. die steuerung ist super man kommt schnell damit klar, man ist aber auch nach einem jahr weit von perfekt entfernt und das tempo ist derbe :] (kommt in dem video aber nicht gut rüber, ctf ist verglichen zu instagib ctf doch eher laaaangsam)

desweiteren glänzt das spiel durch zig mods (neben den offiziellen ctf,dm,tdm, gib es noch instagib mods race mods und diverse andere)

hier noch ein racemod video :]
[YT="hohe qualität"]mGVGxZ-KsW8&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]

sieht evtl. etwas kinder-spielmäßig aus, aaaaber ich kann euch beruhigen der alterdurchschnitt ist recht normal ~16 würde ich schätzen...die richtig guten spieler sind aber praktisch alle 20+ (mit ausnahmen versteht sich ^.^)
guckt einfach mal rein, neue spieler können wir immer gebrauchen :>



http://teeworlds.com


----------



## typ_panda (14. Mai 2010)

Fh4n schrieb:


> BFBC2



Xbox?
Noch jemand der BFBC2 bei xbox live spielt?


----------



## Indymaniak (14. Mai 2010)

So fern ich mal Zeit zum spielen habe:

-COD MW2 Hardcore u Coop 
-Starcraft 2 Beta *lechts*
-BF BC2 
-Flacon 4.0 AA 
-NHL 2009

Installiert aber inaktiv 

-COD MW 1 
-Americas Army 2.XX und 3.XX
-Farcry 2
-Crysis
-Company of Heroes
-Starcraft 1
-Fear 2
-HAWX
-Tom Clancys EndWar
-Isurgency
-HL2
-CSS
-Operation Flashpoint Dragon R.
-NFS Carbon, Undercover, Underground 1-2, Shift


----------



## Spezialistz (15. Mai 2010)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Das es für Modern Warfare 2 keinen LAN Modus gibt find ich einfach arm.



das ist ja der plan. lan-modus rausnehmen und quasi nen online-zwang schaffen, damit das spiel nicht von jedem ausm netz geklaut wird.


----------



## _Freestyler_MX (15. Mai 2010)

woah ich find das teeworlds sau schwer           hab das auch und kacke immer nur ab  xD


----------



## wanderer1219 (15. Mai 2010)

ich hab grad ne runde tee worlds gespielt und finds einfach nur megageil, ein symbiose aus quake 3 und worms.


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2010)

*
Portal  used to cost money. Until May 24th, it's free. End of story.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (17. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch grad mal in TeeWorlds reingeschaut - sau geil 

Das ist mal eine gute Abwechslung zu GTA4


----------



## Spezialistz (19. Mai 2010)

ja teeworlds rockt richtig. wenn man das mit 5-6 freunden zockt isses ziemlich lustig.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Mai 2010)

ich hab mir combat arms angeschaut. macht eigentlich spaß.

nur merkt man immer bei kostenlosen spielen wie dumm leute sein können und nicht die einfachsten dinge begreifen ..

die brauchen echt schilder auf dem spielfeld... "stand here" "shoot now" usw


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (19. Mai 2010)

Da BF BC2 schlecht umgesetzt worden ist, spiele ich wieder bf2.... das entspricht wenigstens noch dem alten Battlefield und ist nicht so eine Konsolenübersetzung...
Hoffentlich kommt BF3 bald


----------



## decolocsta (19. Mai 2010)

BF3 auf PS3 und XBox360


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (19. Mai 2010)

Nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## decolocsta (19. Mai 2010)

naja, denk nicht das Dice da jetzt den Mega Aufwand für den Pc betreiben wird, auch wenn sie es hier und da behaupten, jedoch denk ich der PC ist was "Mega" Exclusivtitel angeht, tot.


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (19. Mai 2010)

das finde ich unrealistisch, doch es wird wohl nicht an dice, sondern an electronic farts liegen. das remake von 1942 haben sie ja auch in den sand gesetzt


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (19. Mai 2010)

Online? Bad Company 2 auf PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (19. Mai 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich hab mir combat arms angeschaut. macht eigentlich spaß.
> 
> nur merkt man immer bei kostenlosen spielen wie dumm leute sein können und nicht die einfachsten dinge begreifen ..
> 
> die brauchen echt schilder auf dem spielfeld... "stand here" "shoot now" usw



Das Noobs-Schlachten is doch das beste an dem Spiel


----------



## Spezialistz (20. Mai 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> naja, denk nicht das Dice da jetzt den Mega Aufwand für den Pc betreiben wird, auch wenn sie es hier und da behaupten, jedoch denk ich der PC ist was "Mega" Exclusivtitel angeht, tot.



leider.
obwohl es mir eigentlich egal ist. solange die ihre konsolenportierungen mal gescheit hinbekommen. ich hab kein bock mehr auf diese konsolenoptik. nfs:shift sieht ja so schon aufm pc viel besser aus, als auf der ps3, da muss man dann aber wieder das ganze game zerlegen, das es richtig gut aussieht. gta4 ist ja auch nur ein direkter konsolenport, der deutlich besser funktionieren könnte.


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (21. Juni 2011)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Online? Bad Company 2 auf PC



Ebenso! Vielleicht "trifft" man sich ja mal online...  Bin allerdings erst LVL 24  Wenn die BFBC2 Zocker mal Bock haben für ein lustiges Ründchen, gerne melden!


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2011)

das hier macht süchtig

http://armorgames.com/play/11433/shell-shock-live


----------



## Sunman04 (25. Juni 2011)

zockt jemand black ops auf der PS3?


----------



## leeresblatt (25. Juni 2011)

in letzter Zeit "World of Tanks". für ein kostenloses Spiel ziemlich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (25. Juni 2011)

Colin McRae Rally Dirt 2


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. Juli 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> in letzter Zeit "World of Tanks". für ein kostenloses Spiel ziemlich gut



same here !!

Ansonsten:
Company of Heroes
BFBC2


----------



## stitsch (12. Juli 2011)

BBC2
Trackmania


----------



## IPerry (12. Juli 2011)

Ich spiele Minecraft, und da schon seit Januar 

Zwischendurch hab ich auch Battlefield Bad Company 2, CoD Modern Warfare 2 und Black Ops gespielt. 
Aber bei Minecraft bin ich irgendwie hängen geblieben


----------



## Hiya (14. Juli 2011)

Portal2-Resident Evil-COD BO-Full House Poker-und so weiter und so weiter alles auf der *XBOX 360

*GT:Hiya Hye


----------



## Pentobarbital (14. Juli 2011)

Hi

ich zock Portal 2
COD Black ops
COD MW2
LA Noire

auf der XBOX360

und noch einiges anderes 

Gruß Pento


----------



## Sunman04 (14. Juli 2011)

Pentobarbital schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich zock Portal 2
> COD Black ops
> ...



Hi Pento,
wir zocken black ops auf der PS3 immer online. Lust mal einzusteigen?


----------



## Pentobarbital (14. Juli 2011)

Sunman04 schrieb:


> Hi Pento,
> wir zocken black ops auf der PS3 immer online. Lust mal einzusteigen?



Hi
ich hab keine PS3, ich zock auf der XBOX online 

Gruß Pento


----------



## rabi05 (20. Juli 2011)

ich zocke gerade aktuell BF BC2 hoffe aber das 3 bald da ist.


----------



## Tobstar09 (20. Juli 2011)

rabi05 schrieb:


> ich zocke gerade aktuell BF BC2 hoffe aber das 3 bald da ist.



Genau das zock ich auch! Hoffe aber auch, dass BF3 rechtzeitig erscheint. Ansonsten wirds bald langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich zocke auch BF BC2 und Halo für X-Box360


----------



## remdita (20. Juli 2011)

Ich zocke ab und an Halo auf meiner X-Box 360 und BF BC2 - kann es aber wie die meisten hier kaum erwarten, bis Nummer Drei endlich auf der Bildfläche erscheint! Whoohoo!


----------



## remdita (20. Juli 2011)

Ich zocke ab und an Halo auf meiner X-Box 360 und BF BC2 - kann es aber wie die meisten hier kaum erwarten, bis Nummer Drei endlich auf der Bildfläche erscheint! Whoohoo!


----------



## CaLgOn (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab früher auch viel gezockt, hab mir dann ein MacBook Pro gekauft und bin dann irgendwie davon abgekommen....jetzt möchte ich wieder anfangen etwas zu zocken und den Tower wieder zum laufen bringen.

Hier ist mein SetUp:

-Asus p5k-e Mainboard
-2Gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 Ram
-Intel Core2 Quad 6600
-Ati X700 GraKa D)

Kann ich damit noch einigermaßen zocken? Welche relativ günstige Grafikkarte könnt ihr mir empfehlen (+/- 100 Euro)? 
Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung mehr von der Materie, bei der Geforce 6xxx habe ich das Interesse verloren. Reicht Windows XP aus? Windows Vista hat mir nie gefallen und mit 7 habe ich mich nie auseinander gesetzt...

Gruß und vielen Dank, Markus


----------



## Hiya (22. Juli 2011)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab früher auch viel gezockt, hab mir dann ein MacBook Pro gekauft und bin dann irgendwie davon abgekommen....jetzt möchte ich wieder anfangen etwas zu zocken und den Tower wieder zum laufen bringen.
> 
> Hier ist mein SetUp:
> ...



Kauf dir eine xbox


----------



## MaaxPower (22. Juli 2011)

gtx 460 und 2gb ram dann haste wiedern sehr schönes system womit du sehr gut zocken kannst


----------



## CaLgOn (22. Juli 2011)

Hiya schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine xbox



Ps3 ist bereits vorhanden, eine xBox kommt mir nicht ins Haus 

Ich denke es wird eine GTX 470 oder 550 Ti, vielen Dank für den Tipp! Allerdings reicht mein Netzteil nicht aus...


----------



## schnippi (23. Juli 2011)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ps3 ist bereits vorhanden, eine xBox kommt mir nicht ins Haus



Geeeeenau, und riskier weiterhin dass deine persönlichen Daten ins Netz gestellt werden, nja...

Zocke hauptsächlich CallofDuty auf xbox live, nebenbei noch Minecraft, ein echtes MUSS wenn ihr mich fragt!


----------



## MaaxPower (23. Juli 2011)

was für ein netzteil hast du denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (23. Juli 2011)

350 Watt, deshalb wird es wenn nur eine 470GTX, für die 550er brauche ich 400 Watt aufwärts. Das ist mir der Spaß nicht wert.


----------



## LB-Biker (23. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,
liege im Moment, bzw. schon die letzten zwei Wochen, den halben Tag auf dem Sofa und zocke PS3, kann wegen einem Unfall net richtig laufen und  darf nicht in die Sonne, da musste ich einfach wieder anfangen zu zocken 

Habe ne neue PS3 gekauft weil die Alte kaputt war und keine Garantie mehr hatte -_-
Ich will schon 2 Wochen das BF BC 2 1700 Mb Update machen, habe aber keine lust 8 Stunden nicht zu zocken  

Darum spiele  ich jetzt die ganze Zeit Oblivion 4  


Gruß


----------



## Quator94 (23. Juli 2011)

Mach das Update doch über Nacht 

Zocke derzeit nur TrackMania und Counter-Strike am Pc, da ich auf Battlefield 3 für die Playstation leider noch lange warten muss... Aber bei dem Wetter bike ich eh lieber


----------



## Ludrig (24. Juli 2011)

-Killerspielspieler-


----------



## Battler (24. Juli 2011)

> 350 Watt, deshalb wird es wenn nur eine 470GTX, für die 550er brauche ich 400 Watt aufwärts. Das ist mir der Spaß nicht wert.


Du weißt aber schon, dass eine 470 über 200 Watt zieht, die 550Ti dagegen nur 110 ?

Welche Grafikkarte überhaupt läuft, hängt ganz stark von deinem Netzteil ab.
"350W" sagt nichts, die Leistung auf 12V ist entscheident - und da treten derbe unterschiede auf.

Pauschal würde ich - auch aufgrund der Tatsache, dass solche Netzteile meistens nur einen 6-Pin PCI-Stecker haben, maximal zu einer HD6850 greifen. 
Eine HD5770 / 6770 ginge auch ...


----------



## dkc-live (25. Juli 2011)

Champions Online Free 4 all fetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (25. Juli 2011)

Battler schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass eine 470 über 200 Watt zieht, die 550Ti dagegen nur 110 ?
> 
> Welche Grafikkarte überhaupt läuft, hängt ganz stark von deinem Netzteil ab.
> "350W" sagt nichts, die Leistung auf 12V ist entscheident - und da treten derbe unterschiede auf.
> ...



Ich weiß eigentlich absolut gar nix von PC´s 
Meine richtige "Zockerzeit" ist seid 2006 zu ende, dazwischen habe ich nur PS3 gespielt. Nachdem ich cs 1.6 und BF2 installiert habe, bin ich mir wegen ner neuen Graka total unsicher. Das macht so viel fun, bessere Grafik brauch ich gar nicht...

Danke trotzdem für die Tips, ich muss mich wohl noch ein bischen wegen dem Netzteil schlau machen.


----------



## nhojman (26. Juli 2011)

ahh, alles mögliche 

Cs
COD 4-7 (so wie ich lust hab 
Trackmania
und mal dies mal das^^ je nachdem wie das internet mitmacht


----------



## Limbacher71 (4. August 2011)

Ich spiel eigentlich nur Battlefield Bad Company 2 auf der PS3.

Hab so 350 Stunden jetzt online verbracht.
Schaff mich gerade auf Level 40.....
Hoffe, dass ich bis BF3 erscheint noch Level 50 erreiche, aber das wird schwer


----------



## haibike15 (6. August 2011)

Ich spiele:

BFBC 2 (bald bf3 )

GTA IV

Need for Speed (einige)

Jedoch spiele ich nur noch 2 - 3 std games in der Woche...


----------



## Koerschinator (7. August 2011)

Gezockt wird:

BFBC 2

CoD Black Ops

World of Tanks


----------



## Cobrath (7. August 2011)

Ich zocke auch wieder online und zwar

Team Fortress 2 über Steam!

Geiler Comic Egoshooter und dazu noch Gratis!!!


----------



## bravopunk (16. August 2011)

*drool*

Ansonsten CoD:MW. Für die schnelle Runde leider geeigneter als BF2. Aber da nerven mich die Hubschrauber so sehr wie die Nader in CoD.


----------



## OrangeWeed (16. August 2011)

CS:S
UT2K4
GTA (alle)


----------



## Laphroaig10 (16. August 2011)

mal wieder mit Company of Heroes angefangen

wenn sich da nur nicht so viele Idioten rumtreiben würden


----------



## OrangeWeed (17. August 2011)

> wenn sich da nur nicht so viele Idioten rumtreiben würden



das ist leider nicht nur da so ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _oli__ (23. August 2011)

L4D2
CSS 
CS 1.6 (sehr selten) 
COD MW2
WoW
NFS Shift
DiRT 3


----------



## Nordlicht95 (24. August 2011)

CoD 4

Mx vs. Atv reflex (ab und zu mal...)


----------



## -FELIX- (24. August 2011)

zocke zur zeit The Hunter online ist ein jagdspiel vieleicht nicht jedermanns sache aber sollte man mal ausprobiert haben grafik ist der hammer.....

http://www.thehunter.com/pub/


----------



## swiss (30. August 2011)

Das sieht ganz witzig aus.


----------



## wanderer1219 (31. August 2011)

Recht spaßig sind auch Alien Swarm und Team Fortress2. Beide für umme und beide Steam.


----------



## BenderB (31. August 2011)

Aloah!
Habe mir ein Bike gekauft, um etwas vom zocken loszukommen 
Hat auch ganz gut geklappt, bin aber dennoch sehr regelmäßig online bei diesen Games zu finden:

Rainbow Six Vegas 2

Starcraft 2


----------



## Zerosven (31. August 2011)

BenderB schrieb:


> Aloah!
> Habe mir ein Bike gekauft, um etwas vom zocken loszukommen
> Hat auch ganz gut geklappt, bin aber dennoch sehr regelmäßig online




Ja so unterschreibe ich das. Bei mir ist es allesdings World of Warcraft..


----------



## Snap4x (3. Oktober 2012)

Zockt keiner mehr hier was?
Müsste der Fräd nicht von Fifa überflutet werden?


Zocke World of Tanks... noch wer? Habe erst gestern angefangen.


----------



## Targut (3. Oktober 2012)

World of Tanks ist das einzige was ich zocke .
Dafür aber schon seit einiger Zeit.
Nur leicht behindert werde ich  von Steinzeit FPS , Ping und einfrieren meines PCs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (3. Oktober 2012)

Passt schon irgendwie


----------



## Bembel_Benji (3. Oktober 2012)

Wie spaßig, an WoT bin ich auch seit über einem Jahr dran.
Bin beim deutschen Tech-Tree bei Tier VII/VIII. Weiter gehe ich allerdings nicht. Ist als NICHT Premium Spieler nicht realisierbar. Ich mache jetzt schon stellenweise bis zu 20k Verlust!


----------



## Targut (3. Oktober 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Wie spaßig, an WoT bin ich auch seit über einem Jahr dran.
> Bin beim deutschen Tech-Tree bei Tier VII/VIII. Weiter gehe ich allerdings nicht. Ist als NICHT Premium Spieler nicht realisierbar. Ich mache jetzt schon stellenweise bis zu 20k Verlust!



Ich bin ohne Prem. im Moment bei Tier IX - E75.
Realisierbar ist das schon du musst nur mit einem anderen Panzer Credits sparen.
Und je nach Spiel kann man auch mit einem Tier VIII oder IX Gewinn machen man muss nur gut sein .


----------



## Bembel_Benji (3. Oktober 2012)

Klar geht das auch. Ist aber meist schwer realsierbar. Zudem muss das Teamplay funktionieren und du weißt selbst wie oft das klappt. 
Ich hab meinen GwTiger wieder verkauft und bin zurück auf den GwPanther, weil es trotz >100% Crew, dicker Wumme, Ansetzer etc nicht möglich war im Plus zu bleiben.
Aber Respekt, dass du es ohne Prem bis zum E75 gepackt hast!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Oktober 2012)

WOT (Tier VII-VIII) und FIFA13 (PS3)


----------



## Targut (4. Oktober 2012)

Die Arty gehört auch zu den teuersten Fahrzeugen überhaupt.
Sowohl vom Preis als auch vom Unterhalt 
Probier mal die anderen Panzer ,dann ist es schon einfacher .
Und danke hat auch lang genug gedauert bis zum E75 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (4. Oktober 2012)

Wat für'n Arty? 
Bin grad mal vierten Leichtpanzer. 

Was ist denn das für einer der Granaten schleudert? Schaut aus wie ein Panzerjäger aber kp.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Oktober 2012)

Targut schrieb:


> Die Arty gehört auch zu den teuersten Fahrzeugen überhaupt.
> Sowohl vom Preis als auch vom Unterhalt



Das würde ich nicht sagen. Der SU-26 ist eine Spaßmaschine vor dem Herrn. Damit kannst du Orbitalschläge austeilen, weil der Schusswinkel extrem steil ist und der GwPanther hat die Lizenz zum Geld drucken. Mit dem gehe ich im Schnitt mit ~6-9k Plus aus der Runde. Wenn es schlecht läuft auch weniger, aber es richtig rumpelt sind 20k Plus kein Problem!


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wat für'n Arty?
> Was ist denn das für einer der Granaten schleudert? Schaut aus wie ein Panzerjäger aber kp.



Weiß nicht was du mit "kp" meinst, aber ich glaube du meinst den Bison. Tier II Arty


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Oktober 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> mal wieder mit Company of Heroes angefangen
> 
> wenn sich da nur nicht so viele Idioten rumtreiben würden



zocke ich auch seit der beta 2006, bin auf den nachfolger gespannt, geht ja bald mit der beta los


----------



## Targut (5. Oktober 2012)

Alles was lahm ist und miserabel geschützt ,aber indirekt dinge mit viel "bumms" feuern kann ist Arty . (SPG - Self Propelled Gun )
Ich berichtige das mal : wenn man wie ich mit arty nicht umgehen kann ist sie nicht gut zum Geld verdienen.
Ich bleibe bei der Henschel Tiger Linie mal sehen wie lange ich für den E100 brauche ,auch wenn der einen scheiß Ruf hat .


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Oktober 2012)

Warum hat der E100 einen scheiß Ruf? Den nackigen Daten nach macht er einen besseren Eindruck als der Mäusepanzer.
Ich bin jetzt erst mal beschäftigt bisschen Geld anzusammeln. Brauch noch einige Module, u.a. für meinen Panther II, da bin ich auch schon 1,2 mio los. Vielleicht überlege ich mir dann auf den Königstiger zu erhöhen, aber der kleine Tiger macht so einen Spaß, dass ich befürchte, dass der große an die Effizienz nicht dran kommt.


----------



## Targut (5. Oktober 2012)

Nach den Meinungen im Englischsprachingen forum ist der E100 nicht der Brüller .
Kann aber auch nur rumgeheule sein.
Den Schritt von Tiger zu KT würde ich machen wenn du die Credits investieren willst.
Der ist halt erst als Elite gut und bis dahin brauchst du eine Weile .


----------



## bxranger (5. Oktober 2012)

WoT habe ich vor einiger Zeit gezockt, aber mein Laptop spinnt irgendwie, seit einiger Zeit, geht einfach komplett aus während des Spiels :-(
Gestern mal wieder angeschmissen, jetzt kommt erst mal ein "Update" mit ca 1200MB 

Ansonsten Battlefield 3 auf PS, aber erst mal nicht online, will ja nicht gleich untergehen.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Oktober 2012)

Gut, das ist mir bewusst.
Ist ja seit Tier V so dass die Karre erst voll ausgerüstet sein muss bis man damit was reißen kann. Egal ob Light, Med, Heavy, TD, oder Arty.
Was hab ich mit dem Ferdi gekotzt bis die 12,8er drauf war!


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Oktober 2012)

bxranger schrieb:


> WoT habe ich vor einiger Zeit gezockt, aber mein Laptop spinnt irgendwie, seit einiger Zeit, geht einfach komplett aus während des Spiels :-(
> Gestern mal wieder angeschmissen, jetzt kommt erst mal ein "Update" mit ca 1200MB



Nach dem Update könnte dein Laptop noch mehr Probleme haben das Spiel zu starten. Massives Grafikupdate!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Oktober 2012)

Als Elite gut?? Wasn das für ne Logik, was macht ihn denn dann besser? Sobald alle Parts drin sind rockt der (10,5er, Turm, ketten usw). Hat doch mit Elite nix zu tun, hauptsache alle Module sind drin


----------



## Bembel_Benji (5. Oktober 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Als Elite gut?? Wasn das für ne Logik, was macht ihn denn dann besser? Sobald alle Parts drin sind rockt der (10,5er, Turm, ketten usw). Hat doch mit Elite nix zu tun, hauptsache alle Module sind drin



Und das wichtigste: Crew auf min. 100%!


----------



## dkc-live (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich Spiel jetzt ein paar Wochen Star Trek Online. Macht echt Laune. Man ist in 3 Tagen auf Max Level und dann kann man richtig zocken und sich gute Ausrüstung organisieren
 Wer es auch mal zocken will ist in unserer Flotte gern gesehen


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (11. Oktober 2012)

Quake Live, ab und zu.


----------



## Godtake (12. Oktober 2012)

BF3 (gern auch mit TS, skype o.Ä. und tactical)


----------



## Godtake (12. Oktober 2012)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Nach dem Update könnte dein Laptop noch mehr Probleme haben das Spiel zu starten. Massives Grafikupdate!



Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, die Engine holt gerade mit dem neusten nVidia mobile Treiber noch einiges mehr aus der Hardware raus. Texturen sehen viel besser aus und bei unveränderten Settings steigt die Framrate sogar um einiges an. Ein bekannter hat 10fps mehr und das Spiel sieht sogar schicker aus...


----------



## BigTill (12. Oktober 2012)

mkernbach schrieb:


> cod4
> cod5
> eve online




Du bist cool du zockst Eve 

Ich zock eig. Alles wen des wetter net so passent ist oder keine Zeit mit kumpels zu fahren


----------



## evil_rider (13. Oktober 2012)

siedler online & ikariam... letzteres in einer extrem kriegerischen allianz wo wir regelmässig epsilon ins blutbad stürzen...


----------



## Bembel_Benji (14. Oktober 2012)

Godtake schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, die Engine holt gerade mit dem neusten nVidia mobile Treiber noch einiges mehr aus der Hardware raus. Texturen sehen viel besser aus und bei unveränderten Settings steigt die Framrate sogar um einiges an. Ein bekannter hat 10fps mehr und das Spiel sieht sogar schicker aus...




Bei meiner Mühle tut sich nix. 
Aber der ist ja auch schon alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (15. Oktober 2012)

Lol


----------



## dayfly (17. Oktober 2012)

Winterzeit, EvEzeit


----------



## szamarmadar (18. Oktober 2012)

MW3


----------



## Quator94 (18. Oktober 2012)

Battlefield 3 auf der Playstation.

*Flaschenregal und Getränkeregal *
Aus unserer MP20 Serie haben wir für Sie ein spezielles Regal zusammengestellt. Mit diesem Regal, das natürlich, so wie das MP20-System, nur mit einen Gummihammer zu montieren ist, können Sie Flaschen aller Arten lagern. Die Regale werden oben mit einem Fachboden abgedeckt, den Sie als Ablagefläche oder als Bar benutzen können.

Beachten Sie auch unsere Getränkekistenregale, mit denen Sie Getränkekisten aller Arten lagern können.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (20. Oktober 2012)

Grepolis, z.Z. aber nur auf Hyperborea.


----------



## chrisophren (23. Oktober 2012)

WoT habe ich seit der Beta gespielt, aber jetzt in die Tonne gekloppt. 
Star Trek Online auch seit der Beta und als Lifetimer ja eh kein Problem 
Und seit MoP auch wieder in WoW unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flixx14 (23. Oktober 2012)

Gta san andreas
Need for speed world
Combat arms
Wolfteam
Cod4 und 5
Battlefield2
Bf aix2.0


----------



## Boxer_BM (23. Oktober 2012)

battlefield
mal ab und zu
gruss


----------



## verbali (23. Oktober 2012)

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## JackDaddel (4. August 2013)

Battlefield3 auf PS3


----------



## Biky80 (14. August 2013)

Ich zocke viel und gerne Battlefield 3 und LoL


----------



## Cancellor (15. Februar 2015)

Zocken ist vielleicht zuviel des Guten, weils nur ein Browsergame ist, dafür aber sehr Fahrradlastig.
Auf jeden Fall was für die "Mikromanager" und Geduldigen unter euch. 
Seit ein paar Jahre spiele ich jetzt ein kostenloses Fahrradmangerspiel.
Ein junger Student aus Dänemark hat das Spiel onlinecyclingsimulator programmiert und weltweit spielen vllt 2000 mehr oder weniger Radsportverrückte mit.
Das Spiel ist auch weiterhin in der Entwicklung und wird immer wieder nach Vorschlägen der Community verbessert.
Es macht echt Spaß, auch wenn man sich erstmal reichfuchsen muss. Und es ist absolut kostenlos.
Aktive Deutsche "Manager" sind nur etwa 10 am Start. Man trainiert fiktive Fahrer und meldet sie für Rennen und Touren an, während man im Ranking aufsteigt.
Wie im echten Leben gibts natürlich auch ein Nationalteam. Das schwächelt aber ordentlich. Stark vertreten sind die Skandinavier, sowie Belgien und die Niederlande.

Deswegen mein Aufruf an euch, probierts doch mal aus. Die deutschsprachige Community könnte echt Verstärkung gebrauchen 
www.cyclingsimulator.com
Hoffe hier darf man auch externe Links posten, ohne dass es gelöscht wird.

Grüßle,
Cancellor


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. Februar 2015)

werbeaccount bitte löschen!


----------



## Cancellor (16. Februar 2015)

falsch ich hab 2 admins gefragt.
aber danke fürs aufpassen


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. Februar 2015)

2 beiträge in nem bikeforum und die hier im zocker thread, ein schelm...


----------



## bam-margera (28. Februar 2015)

San Andreas for life!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeMike81 (2. März 2015)

Ich könnte mal wieder nen Run in Diablo 3 angehen... Noch jemand der gerne Dämonen totklickt? Seit dem Patch machts auch wieder richtig Spass, mit super Drop-Rates und echt genialen Items.


----------



## Jierdan (2. März 2015)

Jep, ich. Gestern S2-Monk auf 70 gekriegt, dilettiere aber noch ziemlich rum... atm Holy+EP, geht ganz passabel durch. 25mio-Treffer mit 200k sheetdps sehn fürn anfang gut aus


----------



## BikeMike81 (2. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Jep, ich. Gestern S2-Monk auf 70 gekriegt, dilettiere aber noch ziemlich rum... atm Holy+EP, geht ganz passabel durch. 25mio-Treffer mit 200k sheetdps sehn fürn anfang gut aus



Bin eigentlich meistens mit meiner Dämonenjägerin unterwegs, dürfte ca. Paragon-Level 20 sein. Der Hexendoktor hat mir auch sehr viel Spass gemacht, war dann aber im Multiplayer zu unübersichtlich, wenn mir noch fünf Fetische und drei Höllenhunde nachlaufen. Im Getümmel mit den verschiedenen Zaubern ist das echt nicht mehr witzig, vor allem für Mitspieler, die wissen nicht mehr wo sie draufhauen sollen


----------



## Jierdan (2. März 2015)

Ich habe weder WD noch Multiplayer ausprobiert. Nach vielen Jahren MMORPGs genieße ich es gerade wenn mir beim Zocken nebenher keiner ins Ohr sülzt^^

DH hatte ich letzte Season, fand ich aber irgendwie unrund zu spielen, bin glaub ich mehr der Nahkampf-Typ.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. März 2015)

Nerdmodus AN


----------



## SeppmitS (3. März 2015)

Season 2 Deamonhunter Paragon 167 unbuffed 1.313Mio dmg. Anlauf schwer, dann gabs ne uralte legendäre Izzuccob und jetzt mit 2er Setbonus Marodeur und 3er Bonas Natalyas. Aber in meinem Clan spielen Leute atm auf Paragon>600...das is wirr.


----------



## SeppmitS (3. März 2015)

BikeMike81 schrieb:


> vor allem für Mitspieler, die wissen nicht mehr wo sie draufhauen sollen


 
für Mitspieler erscheinen deine Supporter aber nur sehr transparent. Es geht also recht gut. Viel schlimmer is es, wenn der ganze Bildschirm voll mit Mobs is und mein PC langsam abkackt...Oo


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. März 2015)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Season 2 Deamonhunter Paragon 167 unbuffed 1.313Mio dmg. Anlauf schwer, dann gabs ne uralte legendäre Izzuccob und jetzt mit 2er Setbonus Marodeur und 3er Bonas Natalyas. Aber in meinem Clan spielen Leute atm auf Paragon>600...das is wirr.








Bitte was?


----------



## fone (3. März 2015)

Was für ein Spiel ist das?
Zur Zeit mal wieder etwas WOW - Undead Warrior!  Sonst Quakelive Rocketarena, Diablo schon Jahre nimmer angefasst. Hätt grad mal wieder Lust auf Diablo 1. 

Aber die Zeit.... die Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (3. März 2015)

Diablo 3.

Und ja...is halt a Baustelle für sich. Von außen klingts wie Timbuktujanisch.


----------



## Aldar (4. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Nach vielen Jahren MMORPGs.


 
Geistesblitz! Daoc , Logres , Albion!?


----------



## Jierdan (4. März 2015)

Aldar schrieb:


> Geistesblitz! Daoc , Logres , Albion!?



Ja, unter anderem  Gladii, Custodes, Boten der Greifenreiter...^^


----------



## Aldar (4. März 2015)

War auch Logres, aber Hibernia - Engel des Todes , Zergs finest


----------



## Jierdan (4. März 2015)

*überleg* das war in der Allianz mit Reloaded und Wormis Bande (Drölf Monkeys?), ne? Waren nicht Crisu und Eldareth bei euch? Mann, ist das lang her...


----------



## Aldar (4. März 2015)

Eldareth das war ich 
Crisu , Visa, sviidis, divi , Ollimage sind glaub ich die namen die am geläufigsten aus der gilde sind...vor allem weil faernogh  die pilzschleuder sich uns immer gerne angeschlossen hat...
Was die die allianz angeht hab ich auch keinen überblick mehr...Dunkle Templer waren noch bei uns, aber da hört es schon wieder auf, schon zulange her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeMike81 (4. März 2015)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> Season 2 Deamonhunter Paragon 167 unbuffed 1.313Mio dmg. Anlauf schwer, dann gabs ne uralte legendäre Izzuccob und jetzt mit 2er Setbonus Marodeur und 3er Bonas Natalyas. Aber in meinem Clan spielen Leute atm auf Paragon>600...das is wirr.


600 ist in der Tat etwas übertrieben, wo nehmen die die Zeit her? Komme aber allgemein leider eher wenig zum spielen... Wird Zeit für Urlaub, dann wird die Tür abgesperrt, die Vorhänge zugezogen (oder wahlweise die Fenster vernagelt ) und endlich mal wieder Fallout 3 oder New Vegas ausgepackt... Oder auch Skyrim.


----------



## SeppmitS (4. März 2015)

ach...einige Youtubevideos liegen bei 700+. Ich sag mal so, Vorlesungen besuchen die Leute grade nicht. Aber mir reich t es so auch...mal paar Stunden verbracht und gut ist.


----------



## Jierdan (4. März 2015)

Joa, irgendwann nach dem 5ten Grift/Rift am Stück wirds schon fad...


----------



## BikeMike81 (5. März 2015)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> ach...einige Youtubevideos liegen bei 700+. Ich sag mal so, Vorlesungen besuchen die Leute grade nicht. Aber mir reich t es so auch...mal paar Stunden verbracht und gut ist.



Als Student kann man sich sowas leisten... Das waren noch Zeiten, als man noch fähig war mit vier Stunden Schlaf auszukommen... Ich hab lang im Krankenhaus Nachtschichten geschoben, da war der Rhythmus eh total im Eimer, und wenn man grade so halb wach war, wurd halt gezockt


----------



## SeppmitS (5. März 2015)

...;-) ja, mir fehlt aber da die Motivation/Ausdauer...bzw. ich hab ne Frau...;-)


----------



## BikeMike81 (6. März 2015)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> ...;-) ja, mir fehlt aber da die Motivation/Ausdauer...bzw. ich hab ne Frau...;-)


Frau hab ich auch, die zockt aber mit  An der Motivation fehlts - da bin ich dann lieber mal ne Stunde länger draußen.


----------



## Mais (5. April 2015)

BC2, BF3, BF4, CS:GO, UT2004, Dying Light aktuell... alles was mir unter die Finger kommt und mich von den steten Unwägbarkeiten des Alltags abzulenken vermag wenn ich gerade nicht die Zeit habe mir eine Stunde fürs Biken freizuschaufeln.


----------



## elmoko (6. April 2015)

BFBC2
csgo
Fifa 13,15
NBA 2k15
eurotruck 2  MP


----------



## BikeMike81 (8. April 2015)

Hab mir neulich Assassins Creed Black Flag geholt, spitzenmäßig! Macht richtig Spass, und wer will bitte nicht Pirat sein??
Neulich auch mal wieder Diablo 3 mit der Frau gezockt, witzige Angelegenheit jedes Mal. Ist leider nur selten Zeit dafür.


----------



## Livanh (27. April 2015)

Hat hier zufällig jemand Interesse an einer PS3 mit 21 Spielen? Alles guter Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (30. April 2015)

Zocke CS GO und GTA V (Für GTA wäre ich auf der suche nach einer netten crew)


----------



## BikeMike81 (4. Mai 2015)

Dusius schrieb:


> Zocke CS GO und GTA V (Für GTA wäre ich auf der suche nach einer netten crew)



GTA V wollte ich mir demnächst auch mal anschauen, noch die Kohle dafür zusammenkratzen...


----------



## Jierdan (12. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir vorgestern mal The Elder Scrolls Online geholt, nachdem Guild Wars 2 sich in eine Richtung entwickelt, die mir nicht gefällt. Allerdings hab ich bei TESO auch schon gesehen, dass man leider doch nicht so frei in der Charakterentwicklung ist, wie immer behauptet wurde. Nun ja. Mal sehen.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (12. Juni 2015)

Nach Jahre langem EGO-Shooter dasein, bin ich momentan fast nur noch bei SWTor zufinden.
Irgendwie reizt mich momentan sehr wenig was neues zukaufen.


----------



## K8Triton (12. Juli 2015)

Zocke letztens nur noch Diablo III. Bin so was von süchtig geworden!


----------



## [TB]Isobuster (17. Juli 2015)

WoW, CS, DotA2, Project Cars


----------



## everywhere.local (18. September 2015)

Ist das eigentlich der "offizielle" Gaming-Thread?
Gehts nur um PC oder auch um XBOX und PS`?


----------



## Jierdan (18. September 2015)

Konsolen? Ketzer!  Demnächst kommen hier noch die Facebookfarmer an°°


----------



## Aldar (22. September 2015)

WE ARE THE PC MASTER RACE

und ein bischen PS3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (22. September 2015)

Echt jetzt?


----------



## Aldar (22. September 2015)

hinfort konsoliero


----------



## everywhere.local (23. September 2015)

Aldar schrieb:


> hinfort konsoliero


Ich zeig dir gleich mal masterrace, Freundchen


----------



## SeppmitS (24. September 2015)

Ey...Konsolotti fetz auch. Mal so, mal so. Auf der PS4 läuft im Wechsel GTA V und Mortal Combat X.
PC eben D3 ROS.


----------



## Jierdan (24. September 2015)

Ich finds einfach nur lustig, ist mir doch völlig wumpe womit andere Leute zocken, solang ICH Maus und Keyboard nicht hergeben muss°°


----------



## livivancore (13. Oktober 2015)

Victor Vran Online/Offline je nach Laune (SteamPlay)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab vor 'n paar Tagen Wildstar installiert. Da Radfahren bei dem Wetter eh keinen Spaß macht, werde ich diesen Winter wohl nicht mehr viel dazu kommen...


----------



## Knallscharsche (6. November 2015)

Arma 3 + Diverse Mods; Ab 09.11 Fallout 4; ab 17.11 SW Battlefront. Nebenher Arkham Knight.

@Snowcrash kann es sein das du mal für oder mit Gamigo und oder Reakktor was zu tun hattest? So in Bezug auf Black Prophecy... der name Kommt mir so fürchterlich bekannt vor.


----------



## Snowcrash (6. November 2015)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> kann es sein das du mal für oder mit Gamigo und oder Reakktor was zu tun hattest? So in Bezug auf Black Prophecy... der name Kommt mir so fürchterlich bekannt vor.



Ähm, nein, ich weiß nicht mal, was Black Prophecy sein soll . Snow Crash ist ein Klassiker der Cyberpunk-Literatur, von daher ist der Name vielleicht nicht so selten. Ich war vor langer Zeit allerdings sehr aktiv im ursprünglichen Man!ac-Forum unterwegs, vielleicht kommt's auch daher.


----------



## Knallscharsche (7. November 2015)

Well ok. Hätte ja sein können. Cyberpunk kenn ich mich nicht so wahne aus.


----------



## jr_hebboch (10. November 2015)

Dann will ich mich auch mal als Zocker outen.

Mein Steckenpferd ist das Simracing. Kennt wahrscheinlich keiner. Sind Online-Rennen in eigenen Ligen mit bis zu 40 echten Gegnern auf der Strecke. Von kurzen Sprintrennen bis hin zu grossen 24H-Events mit Fahrerwechsel und allem Drum und Dran.

Gefahren werden Simulationen für „Bekloppte“ wie etwa  iRacing, rFactor 2 oder Assetto Corsa. Also nicht die Gamepad-Pseudo-Racer von der Playstation oder xBox. Das ganze standesgemäss im selbst gebauten Simulator und Hardware von Fanatec.

Eigentlich ein völlig blödsinniges Hobby (… vor allen in meinem Alter), aber für mich als Speedjunkie eine schöne Möglichkeit die nötige Prise Rennsport zu bekommen. Aber was interessieren mich die Anderen, solange ich meinen Spass habe.


----------



## Jierdan (10. November 2015)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich auch mal als Zocker outen.
> 
> Mein Steckenpferd ist das Simracing. Kennt wahrscheinlich keiner. Sind Online-Rennen in eigenen Ligen mit bis zu 40 echten Gegnern auf der Strecke. Von kurzen Sprintrennen bis hin zu grossen 24H-Events mit Fahrerwechsel und allem Drum und Dran.
> 
> ...



I like! Bin zwar überhaupt kein Racing-Fan, aber sieht nach Spaß aus! Und "blödsinniger" als Diablo, WoW oder einfach vor der Glotze hocken ist das ganz bestimmt nicht!


----------



## SeppmitS (11. November 2015)

wo kann man sowas mal "probieren"?


----------



## Robby2107 (11. November 2015)

Bei meinem Arbeitskollegen daheim ...
1. 



2. 




... oder bei mir auf Arbeit.


----------



## fone (11. November 2015)

Quake3/Quake Live. Immer noch. Seit Test, 1999. Jetzt mit Steam wirds wohl bald aufhören.


----------



## jr_hebboch (12. November 2015)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> wo kann man sowas mal "probieren"?



Na bei jedem, der sowas zuhause hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeppmitS (13. November 2015)

...okay, ich nehm mir mal das örtliche Telefonbuch und schau nach Leuten deren Namen den Eindruck erwecken könnten, das son Simulator im Keller steht. ;-)


----------



## jr_hebboch (13. November 2015)

SeppmitS schrieb:


> ...okay, ich nehm mir mal das örtliche Telefonbuch und schau nach Leuten deren Namen den Eindruck erwecken könnten, das son Simulator im Keller steht. ;-)



Kommste halt mal vorbei, wenn du Richtung Frankfurt fahren solltest.


----------



## Bench (13. November 2015)

Für sowas stell ich mir dann so eine VR-Brille sinnvoll vor.... und für pr0n natürlich


----------



## nighter (13. November 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Quake3/Quake Live. Immer noch. Seit Test, 1999. Jetzt mit Steam wirds wohl bald aufhören.



Puh, alter Veteran. Fand Früher die Speedmaps und Strafe-Jumping Geschichten klasse.

Momentan eigentlich nur noch Planetside2 und die schon ewige dauernde alpha von Wreckfest

Auf die VR-Brillen warte ich auch äusserst ungeduldig.


----------



## jr_hebboch (17. November 2015)

Falls es jemanden interessiert hier mal Part 1 der Aufzeichnung unseres 24H-Rennens vom Sommer. Rennstart ist etwa bei 1:05 H. Mit dabei auch einige Fahrer die es geschafft haben, sich durch das Simracing einen Platz in der realen Nissan GT Academy zu sichern. Da waren schon ein Paar Granaten dabei.

In Punkto Optik gibt es bestimmt bessere "Spiele", jedoch legen wir mehr Wert auf Realismus (Fahrphysik, Gripaufbau, Abtrocknende Rennlinie im Regen ect.)


----------

